# Is it a good idea to go door to door and shovel driveways



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am planning on going out tomorrow and going door to door and shovel snow i was wondering if this is a good idea if so what should say


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Have an idea of how much. Introduce yourself. I perform XX, would you be interested? That will get you started, or told to move on. If told no, don't take it personally. It's just business.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah. IDK how much snow you have where you are, but if you have shoveled your driveway 3-4 times and there are people who haven't, I'd start with them. Keep in mind that you have shoveled yours 3 or 4 times when pricing. Meaning don't do it too cheap, it's harder to do when it's packed down.
Good luck!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I started 20 years ago shoveling drives for 20-40$.. if u think ur too expensive ur probably not.. and if u are u will find out soon enough


----------

